

Virtual reality on your smartphone by Google - matant
https://cardboard.withgoogle.com/

======
KyleBrandt
Is anyone aware of some premade cheap versions of this for various phones
(maybe plastic)? I'd pay $30-50 just to play with this without the hassle of
putting this all together. Might make a nice short term business for an
enterprising individual.

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
You can find knock-offs all over the web and places like Alibaba. This one was
pointed out on Reddit recently and I ordered a couple, but shipping will
likely take a while. Also note that they seem to be backordered now:

[http://m.tinydeal.com/product/diy-google-cardboard-
vr-3d-gla...](http://m.tinydeal.com/product/diy-google-cardboard-
vr-3d-glasses-for-iphone-samsung-cellphone-135220)

------
pyrocat
That's really neat that they give instructions on how to build your own, but I
kind of want a way to just buy it and get the product (as shown in the
animated hero) delivered to me.

